# Gros problème : Mon iPod Touch ne s'allume plus



## Vikoboss (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème, ce matin mon frère a joué a iDift 2 et quand je l'ai récupérer il était eteint.
J'ai essayer de le redemarer il ne redemare pas. J'ai essayé de le brancher au secteur cela ne marche pas. J'ai essayer de le brancher a iTunes, sa ne marche pas
S'il vous plait aidez moi je l'ai depuis hier matin et je suis desespérer
Cela a-t-il un rapport avec le fait que je m'en sert beaucoup depuis hier ?
S'il vous plait aidez-moi !
Vikoboss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------

j'ai appuyé sur Power + Home pendant quelque secondes et quand la pomme est apparu j'ai relaché Power et l'écran d'accueil est apparu sans avoir a le brancher sur iTunes !


----------

